# Stocking faucet parts questions.



## pbr2424 (Feb 24, 2009)

_My name is Peter and I live in Maine. I have worked as a commercial plumber for nine years. I have only done commercial work but would like to do some service work on my own. I am comfortable working on toilets, water piping, drainage and some drain cleaning. What I find difficult is faucet repair. I have a Delta, Moen and a Brasscraft parts book. I have read these forums for a number of years and have learned about stubborn Moen posi temps and Symmonds seat removal or lack of etc. and I am capable of basic faucet repairs. What I was wondering is with the lack of hard copy parts books and my limited service experience is there any way that someone would want to share any ideas about stocking a van for fixture repair especially shower valves as they can't be so readily replaced as a lav or kitchen can. I don't want any trade secrects or to give me shortcuts on my learning curve but knowing what people repair or just replace would be helpful. Or some of the best items to stock for faucet repair. I know it a general question and area specific but any help much appeciated. Commercial and service can be like night and day. Any help much appreciated. Peter_


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Well that will depend on were you live. Some areas have lots of delta and moens in homes and another area might have alot of kohler etc. You need to know what faucets are in a large percentage of homes in your service area. What area are you in?


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

a reseating set, washers,O rings,moen cartridge- after that order parts or sell NEW:whistling2:


----------



## pbr2424 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am in the greater Portland Maine area. Seems like Delta and Symmonds shower valves. Looks like having a laptop would be helpful. I realy wish companies still printed hard copies on the parts break down. Thanks for your help.

Peter


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

after awile in the repair work you will pretty much see what is the most used faucets in your area, in my area its mostly delta,moen kohler and amer. std., i keep alot of these parts on the truck, if you stocked all the kohler parts you would need a tractor-trailer for a serv. truck.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I keep a 4 draw box that is made and sold at a supply house over here that has been a life saver. I am making a stem box now.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is an idea, if you supply house has it in stock, then it probably is common for your area. Here is another idea, ask the supply house what gets picked up the most for repairs. 
Thats all the ideas i give you.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a wall full of stems and handles... some have been there forever... not worth it. Like they said, go with whats most common. We use a company called Marks that has all the older parts and a 1' thick catalog with most every faucet and break down. but I sell replacements when I can. :yes:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I stock common Delta parts for single and two handle faucets. I'll keep a couple shower cartridges too. For Moen I use mostly the two most common for single handle (I haven't worked on a two handle Moen here). I think Kohler is the hardest to stock because they seem to change this constantly. 

Any others are not worth stocking because of limited space and the fact I don't use 'em much. 

Oh, Gerber two handle stems too.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*grohe and danze*

not too many faucets i have not tangled with
over my life...

the only ones that scare me are the ultra expensive ones

Ghroe and Danze and a few others have always stopped me
in my tracks... probably more becasue you never see too many of them


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> not too many faucets i have not tangled with
> over my life...
> 
> the only ones that scare me are the ultra expensive ones
> ...


I know why you mean. I've been in service for fifteen years had hate when I come across the over priced ones such as Grohe. I'm fighting a Grohe shower faucet now. The replacement cartridge did not work so had to order another. Problem with that is that Grohe is slowwww in getting parts.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

In my area, I see a lot of Moen 1220 on the older homes and Posi-temps on the newer homes. Homes older than that often have Price Pfister tub and shower and I carry complete rebuild kits for them.

There are also a lot of Delta and Peerless, and occasionally I run into a valley, which I usually recommend to replace because they rot internally.

I've only seen one Grohe - and it was a hard water faucet in a kitchen sink. Took me a while to figure out how to get the handle off.

There are Kohler faucets, too - mostly the cheap end but sometimes nicer homes had Valvet units. I had a pile of OEM ones in my shop and the white plastic seals all cracked for no good reason. The cheap stems usually just need a washer and seat but sometimes a stem.

There are few American Standard left in this area but I have to fix some every now and then so I have parts. If I get real old faucets like Repcal or Sterling they usually just need seats and washers, but I don't always have them. Very occasionally I get the PP trailer house stems and seats to replace.

Once in a while I have to replace a two or three handle tub valve or a single handle. It's good to at least have them in the shop.

But as has been said, all areas are different. A high-quality seat dresser is a good idea, and a stock of all sizes of rubber washers and O-rings.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

We have everything here as th city is very old. I work on Sayco citaion,price pfister verve,Delta,Moen,Kohler(suck),American standard,sterling,valley(suck),Crane dialease,T&S,symmons saftey mix,bradley,elger,gerber and a few others....This is just a list of the most common ones i see. I try to carry alittle bit of everything and ask questions before I go to the job...somtimes they can tell me a brand or email me a pic of it.
I have a service call this afternoon to repair an old valve...the lady couldn't even tell me if the handles are plastic or metal.....Some people cant tell you anything and others can tell you the model number. Its gonnna be a crap shoot today...old part of town with no information.....it could be virtually anything.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I know why you mean. I've been in service for fifteen years had hate when I come across the over priced ones such as Grohe. I'm fighting a Grohe shower faucet now. The replacement cartridge did not work so had to order another. Problem with that is that Grohe is slowwww in getting parts.


Grohe, Dornbracht, Hansgrohe are easy to work on compared to Kallista, Water Works, Danze, Jado, and most Kohler high end. Rohl can be bad, but their phone tech support is very good, and they get parts out quickly.


----------



## Wallykwoll (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi all having problems with a grohe tubshower valve. Replaced the cartridge was bypassing (leaking). And now I'm getting moaning noises every 2 to 3minutes any suggestions.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Wallykwoll said:


> Hi all having problems with a grohe tubshower valve. Replaced the cartridge was bypassing (leaking). And now I'm getting moaning noises every 2 to 3minutes any suggestions.


 
I suggest you post an intro.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Wallykwoll said:


> Hi all having problems with a grohe tubshower valve. Replaced the cartridge was bypassing (leaking). And now I'm getting moaning noises every 2 to 3minutes any suggestions.


 
*For those not already in the plumbing trade.* 
PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade.

Thanks.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

or.....

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
*An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. **http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/**.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.*


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you have someone gagged and bound in the vicinity of the shower valve?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Wallykwoll said:


> Hi all having problems with a grohe tubshower valve. Replaced the cartridge was bypassing (leaking). And now I'm getting moaning noises every 2 to 3minutes any suggestions.


Was that before or after you gave them the bill? If it was after, it is normal, I hear it all the time.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

And after you post an intro. Start a new thread. Don't hijack someone elses.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

It amazes me how people must think we're stupid. They cannot possibly miss that this site is for PROFESSIONAL plumbers. Yet they still come here thinking we won't know the difference and help them. We make a living by CHARGING for our services, not giving away advice for free. 

We can tell when your not a plumber because you ask a stupid ass question. A plumber would know what to do next, or what the problem is. Why don't you call a plumber and pay someone to fix your problem. You're not the most important person in the world, and no one here cares your shower doesn't work. 

Pay one of us then we will care, until then get off of our forum.


----------

